# glxgears 100% cpu usage

## manojpm

hi, top shows 100% cpu usage when glxgears is running. 

direct rendering is enabled(glxinfo | grep render)

eselect  opengl set nvidia => Switching to nvidia OpenGL interface...Killed => cpu usage 100% => killall -9 eselect,  any idea why?

----------

## yabbadabbadont

glxgears uses 100% CPU on any version of linux upon which it is run, not just Gentoo.  It is normal.

----------

## manojpm

ok what abt this :

eselect opengl set nvidia => Switching to nvidia OpenGL interface...Killed => cpu usage 100% => killall -9 eselect,

----------

## i92guboj

 *manojpm wrote:*   

> ok what abt this :
> 
> eselect opengl set nvidia => Switching to nvidia OpenGL interface...Killed => cpu usage 100% => killall -9 eselect,

 

I don't quite understand that heroglyph. And yes, glxgears always takes up to 100% cpu, it does not matter which linux, cpu, graphics card or driver you are using. Glxgears is not a benchmark, glxgears is not anything to measure performance or make comparissons, cause it is bound to cpu and i/o, and glxgears have no other purpose than just checking if dri is on, AND NOTHING MORE.

If whit the line above you mean, that if you kill the dri subsystem while a dri application is running (glxgears) it goes mad and continues doing the silly loop that sucks your cpu, then you are right, but the bug is not in the application, is in what you did. No application is usually designed to prevent you from ripping a drivers that it needs to work, while it is working.

----------

